
BTC-E Update of 01.09.2017 - ryanlol
https://btc-e.nz/news/3
======
ryanlol
BTC-e was using this same domain in the past.

[https://twitter.com/btcecom/status/903714691465150464](https://twitter.com/btcecom/status/903714691465150464)

